
Show HN: UserCV – Profile with Domain or Sub-Domain - w3clan
https://usercv.com/
======
w3clan
Hi, I am Rocky Sharma, founder of usercv.com site.

User's offers Online CV Page like :-
[http://rocky.usercv.com/](http://rocky.usercv.com/) where user can setup
their online CV/Resume page with their own domain/sub-domain or w3clan sub-
domain which is default and Company can build their One page site with Page
builder with their own domain or sub-domain or w3clan sub-domain like
[http://bootstrap.usercv.com](http://bootstrap.usercv.com)

All User has their own Blog where they can write their events and share to
community.

The purpose of creating UserCV.com was to let user have their own online CV
page with their own domain or sub-domain for free and write their blog with
their own google adsense to monetize. Your profile has lot to share to world
and you can write blog and monetize from your profile blog. Couple of friends
have told me, it looks like linked in, kind of thing, but our USP lies in
user's own sub-domain and domain option along with blog and monetizing with
it. We also have inbuilt marketplace where user can add gig/service they offer
via their profile and get hired and paid online.

Some of Options, I would like to list below :-

1). Create your Personal Blog.

2). Create your Personal Online CV/Resume.

3). Add your Job Experience.

4). Add your Education or Certification/Degree.

5). Create your Company Blog.

6). Add service you/company provides with "My Service" option.

7). You can receive order right from your company gig page.

8). As an Employer, You can order User Service from their profile.

9). Send direct message to your Employer/Employee/User.

10). Emplopyer-Employee Conversation Page.

11). Use "Google Adsense" to monetize your Blog.

12). Use your own domain or sub-domain for your profile or blog or for your
company one page site.

Let me know, what are your feedback and improvements you would offer.

